# Erhöhen des B10d bei geringem Risiko ?



## Andreas Koenig (1 Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 

noch mal zum B10/B10d.

Erst mal ein Tip: viele Hersteller geben B10-Werte an nicht den in der ISO 13849 anzusetzenden B10d. Manche Hersteller geben an, mit wie viel % gefährlichen Ausfällen sie rechnen (z.B. Siemens 20-75%), sonst kann man schätzen, dass B10d= 2 * B10 ist. 

Nun dient der B10 Wert bei der Berechnung ja nur als eine Art Vereinfachung, um erst mal einen mittleren Mttfd-Wert zu errechnen, der für die Zeit zwischen Inbetriebnahme und einer B10 entsprechenden Zahl Schaltspiele gilt.

Wenn ich jetzt mit diesem Mttfd ein einkanaliges System rechne, ist es noch halbwegs realisitisch.

Wenn ich aber eine Gefährdung absichere, die z.B. nur einen PLr=c erfordert und dabei ein redundantes System nach Kat. 3 einsetze, komme ich je nach Zuverlässigkeit der Komponenten und dem DC im Ergebnis der Berechnung auf einen PL=d oder gar PL=e.

Das heisst also, mein System ist 1-2 Zehnerpotenzen sicherer, als es für PLr=c überhaupt erforderlich ist.

Wenn ich nun die Bauteile z.B. erst nach  2 x T10 austausche, habe ich immer noch einen geringeren Mttfd, als eigentlich nötig. 
Das ist zwar letztlich eine mathematische Milchmädchenrechnung bei einer in der Norm angenommenen Exponentialverteilung der Ausfälle (die ja bei Elektromechanik und Pneumatik nicht vorliegt sondern eine Weihbullverteilung, bei der ein starker Anstieg der Ausfälle erst kurz vor Ende der meechanischen Lebensdauer erfolgt). Andererseits macht die Norm ja nichts anders mit der Formel B10d= B10* Anteil gefährlicher Ausfälle an den Gesamtausfällen.

So könnte man längere Lebensdauern für verschleissende Elemente bei gleicher Sicherheit erreichen.


Gruss Andreas


----------



## Klopfer (1 Dezember 2009)

Das nenn ich mal mit den Möglichkeiten gespielt 

Aber prinzipiell ist gegen das Absichern eines Risikos von PLr=c mit Bauteilen deren PLe entsprechen würde nichts auszusetzen.

Der T10 Wert, der ja grundsätzlich in der Betriebsanleitung dann angegeben wird würde dann also eigentlich zu hoch sein. Das stellt aber kein Problem dar, da bei entsprechender Architektur der gefahrbringende Ausfall EINES Bauteils erkannt würde, und somit der sichere Zustand eingeleitet würde.

Somit würde ein Instandhaltungsfall ausgelöst anstelle eines präventiven Austauschs, denn solange das Bauteil ausgefallen ist, wird der sichere Zustand beibehalten und die Störung lässt sich nicht quittieren 

Klingt in meinen Ohren nach "Amerikanischer Wartung" (die ja auch hierzulande recht weit um sich greift) nach dem Motto: "Wartung heißt warten bis es kaputt geht, dann wird es ausgetauscht." Ist natürlich Mist für die Verfügbarkeit aber deutlich billiger als vorbeugende Wartung.

Und grundsätzlich nicht mal illegal, da ja letztendlich nur der gefahrbringende Ausfall der gesamten Sicherheitskette und nicht der eines einzelnen Bauteils interessiert.

Das die B10 oder B10d Angaben auch Namhafter Hersteller lediglich Größenordnungen und nicht etwa konkrete Werte darstellen fällt spätestens nach dem Betrachten der Tabelle C.1 EN ISO 13849-1 auf. 

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Andreas Koenig (2 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Alex,

Ich halte es grad hier für wichtig, kein unsinnig hohes Sicherheitsniveau zu erreichen, nur weil in dem Rechenalgorithmus grobe Vereinfachungen erfolgten. 

Der eigentlich unnötige Bauteiltausch kannn da richtig ins Geld gehen, z.B. weil man dann technishc komplizierte teure Lösungen finden muss, um den Austausch zu umgehen (z.B. Umrichter statt Schützkombination)...

die B10-Werte sind je nach Hersteller sehr unterschiedlich genau. Bei Festo z.B. scheinen die Werte konkret ermittelt (sonst käme man nicht auf unrunde, teils erheblich höhere Werte als in der Tabelle). Andere wie z.B. Siemens mit seinen Schützen scheint auf Nummer sicher zu gehen (sonst käme man nicht stromunabhängig auf glatte B10 = 1 Mio ).

Anfangs dachte ich auch, dass es bei Kat. 3 so einfach sei:  Bauteil fällt aus --> Testung greift --> Maschine ist wegen Redundanz weiter sicher --> Maschine sperrt sich --> Bauteil wird ausgetauscht.

Das wäre die deterministische Sichtweise. Wenn man aber eine Zuverlässigkeit von 1 Ausfall alle 10.000 Jahre für das Gesamtsystem erreichen möchte, ist in der Zuverlässigkeitsrechnung auch der Fall statistisch berücksichtigt, dass ein Kanal ausfällt und die Testung dies nicht erkennt (wäre bei DC=60 immerhin bei 40% der Fehler der Fall) und danach der 2. Kanal ausfällt. 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## istat_gb (14 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Andreas, 

bevor ich was dazu schreibe, würde ich gern noch was wissen:


du schreibst:...

Das ist zwar letztlich eine mathematische Milchmädchenrechnung bei einer in der Norm angenommenen Exponentialverteilung der Ausfälle (die ja bei Elektromechanik und Pneumatik nicht vorliegt sondern eine *Weihbullverteilung*, bei der ein starker Anstieg der Ausfälle erst kurz vor Ende der meechanischen Lebensdauer erfolgt). 

Kannst du mir erklären, was genau du mit Weilbull-verteilung meinst?
Wenn ich mich recht erinner, ist in Spezialfällen die Expotentialverteilung und die Weilbulverteilung identisch...

Ach, hier stehts so ähnlich auch bei wikipedia:"
Die Grafik zeigt die Dichtefunktionen der Weibull-Verteilung für verschiedene Werte von β. Man sieht, dass der Fall β = 1 die Exponentialverteilung ergibt. β < = 1 ergibt eine streng monoton fallende Sterberate.
Für β = 3,4 ergibt sich eine Verteilung ähnlich der Normalverteilung."


Gruß
André


----------



## Andreas Koenig (14 Dezember 2009)

Das Problem ist nicht eigentlich die Annahme einer Exponentialverteilung, sondern dass in der Norm kein Verfahren geschaffen wurde, mit dem man das Problem der erheblich zu zuverlässigen Steuerungen bei kleinen mittleren PLr (a,b, c, teils auch d)  in Verbindung  mit Architekturen der Kategorie 3 und 4 lösen kann. 

Ich müsste die Bauteile nach der Norm auch dann noch austauschen, wenn ich ein 100 fach redundantes System hätte, bei dem in 1000000000000 Jahren nicht die Sicherheitsfunktion aufgrund von Bauteilversagen wirkungslos würde. Eben weil der Austausch nach T10 pauschal und ohne Verbindung mit dem letztendlich erreichten Mttfd der Gesamtarchitektur vorausgesetzt wurde. Dass diese pauschale Austauschwut den Interessen der Bauteilhersteller entgegenkommt, muss wohl nicht betont werden. 

Andreas


----------



## istat_gb (15 Dezember 2009)

> Das Problem ist nicht eigentlich die Annahme einer Exponentialverteilung, sondern dass in der Norm kein Verfahren geschaffen wurde, mit dem man das Problem der erheblich zu zuverlässigen Steuerungen bei kleinen mittleren PLr (a,b, c, teils auch d) in Verbindung mit Architekturen der Kategorie 3 und 4 lösen kann.


 
richtig ;-)



> Ich müsste die Bauteile nach der Norm auch dann noch austauschen, wenn ich ein 100 fach redundantes System hätte


 
nein, die Norm betrachtet maximal eine einfache redundant - also, Doppelte Auslegung. Alles, was von den vorgesehenen Strukturen abweicht (100fach-redundanz) muss anders betrachtet werden - Die Norm verweist hier beispielsweise auf die Markov-Modelle. In meiner Diplimarbeit zur ISO 13849 durfte ich hier mal rein schnuppern  Viel Spaß ;-)



> Dass diese pauschale Austauschwut den Interessen der Bauteilhersteller entgegenkommt, muss wohl nicht betont werden.


 auch richtig ;-)

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du die Norm kennst - aber ich schreib es hier nochmal der Vollständigkeit halber:

"Die Verfahren der Zuverlässigkeit in diesem Teil der ISO 13849 setzen voraus, dass die Ausfälle von Bauteilen exponentiell über der Zeit verteilt sind: F(t) = 1  exp(−λdt). Bei pneumatischen und elektromechanischen
Bauteilen ist eine Weibull-Verteilung wahrscheinlicher. *Wenn aber die Betriebszeit der Bauteile auf die mittlere Zeit bis 10 % der Bauteile gefährlich ausfallen (T10d) begrenzt wird, kann eine konstante gefahrbringende Ausfallrate ( גd) während dieser Gebrauchsdauer* wie folgt *abgeschätzt werden*:"

Also auch hier geht es "nur" darum, die Ausfallrate konstant zu bekommen.

Viele Experten sagen auch, dass die Norm "umgänglich" sein soll - also, möglichst viele "Vereinfachungen" zum besseren / einfacheren rechnen. Und da muss man auch was in Kauf nehmen - beispielsweise ein bauteil mehr tauschen, als gewollt / gedacht ;-)

Allerdings komme ich selten an die Grenzen der T10d in unseren Anlagen....


----------

